# Fishing Partner Sugar Land Area



## Mtek (Mar 12, 2012)

I live in Sugar Land area look for a fishing partner with a bay boat who like o fish in Galveston bay (East/W) and live in Sugar Land or close,

I can help with expenses and boat cleaning/handling

or we can take my boat to jetties and the partner help w/boat & expense

I have 202 Triton can't handle shallow wate

if interested call me 832-818-2150 Mohammad

off evey weekend

Thanks


----------

